# Handlebar Help



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

Im working on a Toro 3521 for a friend who wants to sell it. Obviously, the nicer it looks, the more we'll get out of it. Problem is the handlebars look bad. Is there a fast and easy way to clean them up, or will I be spending some time with the wire brush on my drill? I have no access to a media blaster of any kind. I have no problem painting them, but want the rust gone first.

I do have a set off an older Craftsman, are these pretty universal with the exception of auger and drive hookups?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like they are chrome plated. Some steel wool might clean them right up.

Could try this too.


----------



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

That looks awesome, I'll give the coke a try this week, thanks!


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I'm restoring a 1978 Toro 826 with chrome handles and they have some rust. I'll give this a try.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you can polish then up real nice and shiny. but by the end of the first use they will be all mucked up again. the only real way to fix that is to re- chrome them. then wax them up.


----------



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Much better*

Diet coke and aluminum foil. Took me all of 5 minutes! Thanks again for the help. I followed up with some steel wool, but that didnt do much


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, what a difference. That worked great. Wonder how long it will last.


----------

